# Concrete Ceilings



## superiorceilngrepair (Aug 28, 2008)

I have done many of concrete ceilings before but I am curious to see if others use the same methods as I.

What do you prefer to use on the poured 4'x8' concrete slabs?

Do you prefer to use a setting type compound such as durabond or an easier sanding application setting compound? Generally depending on the coverage, I will use a 90 type setting compound with easy sandability.

or, what are your methods?

Do you follow up on the skim coat of the setting types with an all-purpose pre-mix for fine skim coating for an almost perfect level 5 finish?

Do you guys also prefer to grind out the expansion joints to minimize skim coats?

Thank you in advance and I look forward to some good answers.....


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Generally when we had to do this it was on a high rise with many sq ft per floor , as far as the concrete grinding of the poured floors leave that up to the contractor since he usually has the proper equipment for this , and second quick setting mud didn't help us out much way to much area so we just used regular lite mud which seemed fine. we used our boxes on the ceilings and the blades and shoes seemed to hold up better than i thought but still hard on them . When we did poured walls we used an airless sprayer with a different product designed for concrete made by usg can't remember the name of it been so long ago...but sprayed the mud on then skimmed with our knives or trowels what ever worked best for us.


----------



## Cyian (Dec 16, 2008)

We start by spraying on a product called Thomas Level Coat which acts like a concrete primer. We then spray on a thinned down All Purpose via an airless (we use Thomas Drywall Products RED All Purpose or Lt AP for good bond)...trowel with lexan wipe-down....repeat step...then touch up by hand and sanded after it dries. We have done millions of board feet with this application and feel it is the best out there.

PS: We do box the concrete joints if the contrete job is marginal.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Try the one coat - veneer finish. Its like durabond, but dries quick, and dries smooth.


----------

